
Show HN: Face Analyzer: 84 landmarks, gender, age, race, eyeglass recognition - illuni_inc
https://assetstore.unity.com/packages/add-ons/machinelearning/faceanalyzer-84-landmarks-pose-gender-age-race-eyeglass-bald-blo-163114
======
rnjena07
On your document, we noted that because of database imbalance, bald and blond
hair recognition shows some error.

Could you explain to me the bald and blond hair label population in your
dataset?

~~~
illuni_inc
Thanks for your interest on us. On our dataset, the bald true label is less
than 3% and the blond hair true label is less than 10%.

But, using some technique, we can augment the dataset.

------
owen_0392
I’m a indie game developer and got a voucher program from the publisher and
tried it. It analyzed my face quite well!

~~~
illuni_inc
Oh, thanks for your contact us and thanks for your usage!

------
yocoha
That's very light-weight! Most light-weight facial analysis library I've ever
seen!

~~~
illuni_inc
Yes, we've focused on the light-weight plugin for a real environment usage
case. Thanks for your interest on us.

------
yj930319
Very useful:) It can be used on a game to know it's player! Great!

~~~
illuni_inc
Yes, I think that could be one possible usage. You don't need to collect
user's face image on your service side. Just using this plug-in in player's
client device, and just collect the output label. : )

------
kinalo
I've just tried it and it works well. Thanks! That what i need!

~~~
illuni_inc
Wow! Thanks for your download!

------
behappypark
Haha really all in one. Please add more facial attributes.

~~~
illuni_inc
We have a plan to add more facial attributes such eye-color, gaze, facial
emotion in the future update version.

------
gabeebeing
Very interesting! I can make avartar using this!

~~~
illuni_inc
Actually, we made this asset to make avatar system. That's the reason why we
add numerous facial attributes in one deep learning model.

------
jblee
Wow That's cool, All in one!

~~~
illuni_inc
Thanks

